# Holdback Coastal Hatchlings [emoji7]



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just wanted to show off my holdbacks [emoji7][emoji7]


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome mate! They look like they carry the caramel gene? (I'm no expert with the Coastals )


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Awesome mate! They look like they carry the caramel gene? (I'm no expert with the Coastals )



Yup!! Daddy was a caramel coastal 
3 are from a black and gold coastal mum and 3 are from a gold mum [emoji173]️






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

Well, whatever the genetics, they look INSANE!!!! 
*fumbles for wallet*


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Well, whatever the genetics, they look INSANE!!!!
> *fumbles for wallet*



Hahaha nope these are my babies!! Not going anywhere [emoji13][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

Please disarm your burglar alarm tonight for my convenience.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Please disarm your burglar alarm tonight for my convenience.



Hahhaaaaaaa sure sure [emoji13] I've got some cute normals to 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes, nothing beats a pure-blooded normal!  It's good to see they're still appreciated.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Yes, nothing beats a pure-blooded normal!  It's good to see they're still appreciated.



Hells yeah!! Breeding for tristripes this season!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 1, 2017)

Beautiful animals! All look stunning, especially those first few hatchlings


----------



## Wally (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome kc!


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 1, 2017)

Stunning pythons Kittycat!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MzJen (Jul 1, 2017)

Do you accept after pay or Paypal 
They are all stunning.!!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the love guys!!! Can't wait to see them in a year!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MzJen (Jul 1, 2017)

*waits patiently for yearly update *


----------



## alichamp (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks kittycat, it's so great to see you post about your animals - they are so beautiful and so well cared for!! Feeling the love!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 2, 2017)

alichamp said:


> Thanks kittycat, it's so great to see you post about your animals - they are so beautiful and so well cared for!! Feeling the love!



Thanks!!! I love all my babies!!! And pretty obsessed with coastals  they just have such variety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debsta13 (Jul 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Hells yeah!! Breeding for tristripes this season!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look fabulous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 5, 2017)

debsta13 said:


> They look fabulous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They had there first visual lock last night 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> They had there first visual lock last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting jiggy over there!


----------



## MANNING (Jul 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


>



YES PLEASE !!!


----------



## mrkos (Jul 9, 2017)

They are some red hot coastals


----------

